# Sneak Peek of The PLAYBOY Bike



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Tell me what ya'll think of my new bike build up comin out later this year :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Here's a start.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks Grim!
:thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

coo coo.. 
20 in ?? right


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2007, 04:38 PM~7586350
> *coo coo..
> 20 in ?? right
> *


No 24"


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

uhhh ohhh.. competion ..."spell check"
im ready for ya..


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

i like it.


----------



## trueblue702 (Mar 30, 2007)

thats a bad ass frame i like that


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Just a lil comp if u don't minded :biggrin: I told u i was coming


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trueblue702_@Mar 30 2007, 04:52 PM~7586422
> *thats a bad ass frame i like that
> *


Thinks, It's a work in progress. Shot out to SA ROLLERS


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2007, 02:53 PM~7586428
> *Just a lil comp if u don't minded :biggrin:  I told u i was coming
> *


I BEEN WAITING FOR SOME COMP.. BUT BEST BELIEVE IM COMING HARD...

JUSTDEEZ KNOWS..


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2007, 08:06 PM~7587705
> *I BEEN WAITING FOR SOME COMP.. BUT BEST BELIEVE IM COMING HARD...
> 
> JUSTDEEZ KNOWS..
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I like that frame :thumbsup: If you need any laser cut playboy bunny logos done let me know


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

will see draw sometime up and pm me :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 30 2007, 09:06 PM~7587705
> *I BEEN WAITING FOR SOME COMP.. BUT BEST BELIEVE IM COMING HARD...
> 
> JUSTDEEZ KNOWS..*


 :werd: :werd: :dunno: if u say so :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

more sneak peeks tomorrow! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Mar 30 2007, 09:15 PM~7588516
> *I like that frame :thumbsup:  If you need any laser cut playboy bunny logos done let me know
> *


yes he does tony. ill give you demensions


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 31 2007, 12:14 PM~7590358
> *yes he does tony. ill give you demensions
> *


Hook it up! :biggrin: 26" forks please


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: My Fender Skirt!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO+Mar 30 2007, 10:15 PM~7588516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CAN DO THE DESIGN IF YOU WANT. JUST LET ME KNOW.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2007, 09:19 PM~7588541
> *:werd:  :werd:  :dunno: if u say so :0
> *


im a remember that...

why u think i dont post up anymore pics...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

If you think this bike has any chance against Sic's bike your fuckn dreaming, no offence i hope, but your bike is pretty dam ugly, but thats my opinion


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn ozz.. gangsta


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 09:43 PM~7599558
> *If you think this bike has any chance against Sic's bike your fuckn dreaming, no offence i hope, but your bike is pretty dam ugly, but thats my opinion
> *


How do you really feel?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 2 2007, 03:46 PM~7599573
> *How do you really feel?
> *


Seriously, i think that is easily one of the ugliest bikes frames on Layitlow right now...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 2 2007, 01:04 AM~7599668
> *Seriously, i think that is easily one of the ugliest bikes frames on Layitlow right now...
> *


damn homie
:biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Its my opinion, if he is happy with the way his bike lookshilooks he should not care . Im not fussed if people like my bikes either, as long as i like what i have built im happy, even if others dislike it

Think of it as constructive critisism


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 2 2007, 12:43 AM~7599558
> *If you think this bike has any chance against Sic's bike your fuckn dreaming, no offence i hope, but your bike is pretty dam ugly, but thats my opinion
> *


That's your opinion. And i'm dreaming then I'm having one big ass dream. :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 2 2007, 01:04 AM~7599668
> *Seriously, i think that is easily one of the ugliest bikes frames on Layitlow right now...
> *


Seriously i've seen worse. And your bike ain't off the chain ever!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 2 2007, 01:16 AM~7599747
> *Its my opinion, if he is happy with the way his bike lookshilooks he should not care . Im not fussed if people like my bikes either, as long as i like what i have built im happy, even if others dislike it
> 
> Think of it as constructive critisism
> *


Think u for the CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISISM! But This Post Is Called A Sneak Peek. U really thank I'm gone to show everthing being done to my bike? :uh: JUGDE the bike after it's finally built the talk chit!

Any way it goes it goin to be anthere bad ass bike coming out of TEXAS for the 24" and 26" class!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 12:32 AM~7599506
> *im a remember that...
> 
> why u think i dont post up anymore pics...
> *


O i thought u said u where coming hard on Justdees! My bad homie! :biggrin: j/k Hopeful this bike will be ready for H-Town Texas my home sweet home :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 10:43 PM~7599558
> *If you think this bike has any chance against Sic's bike your fuckn dreaming, no offence i hope, but your bike is pretty dam ugly, but thats my opinion
> *


UR RIGHT HOMIE THATS UR OPINION AND UR ENTITLED TO IT. BUT I THINK UR LUCKY UR PROBALLY NOT OVER 18 CUZ SOMEONE MIGHT BEAT UR ASS LOL


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Does anybody know where i can find a turn table or a web site that sales them need it for a friends bike :biggrin:  Thinks lil'ers


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 1 2007, 11:04 PM~7599668
> *Seriously, i think that is easily one of the ugliest bikes frames on Layitlow right now...
> *


ANOTHER WANNA BE ONLINE GANSTA FROM SYDNEY. TOO BAD UR NOT IN THE US. WHO SAID WHOS BIKE WAS GONNA BEAT WHOS????????? THEY SAID COMPITION. MY 10 YEAR OLD SON COULD BUILD A BIKE TO BEAT YOUR ANYDAY. SO YOU BETTER CHECK YO SELF AND GROW UP A LITTLE BIT HOMIEEEEEEEE......


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 2 2007, 12:16 AM~7599747
> *Its my opinion, if he is happy with the way his bike lookshilooks he should not care . Im not fussed if people like my bikes either, as long as i like what i have built im happy, even if others dislike it
> 
> Think of it as constructive critisism
> *


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Apr 3 2007, 09:51 AM~7604500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another... i didnt know there was many of us

I'll try visit you at the Supershow if i make it this year :biggrin: .

Im up for a challenge, is your 10 year old, you can help him aswell. Im serious bout this, want to get something going :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 3 2007, 10:15 AM~7604633
> *ANOTHER WANNA BE ONLINE GANSTA FROM SYDNEY. TOO BAD UR NOT IN THE US. WHO SAID WHOS BIKE WAS GONNA BEAT WHOS????????? THEY SAID COMPITION. MY 10 YEAR OLD SON COULD BUILD A BIKE TO BEAT  YOUR ANYDAY. SO YOU BETTER CHECK YO SELF AND GROW UP A LITTLE BIT   HOMIEEEEEEEE......
> *


Your complaingin bout people saying whos bike would beat whos, and yet you go back and say that your 10 year old would beat me anyday :scrutinize: :nono:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

DONT WORRY JOHN, TELL LIL "K" I GOT HIS BACK........HAHAHA


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

IM IN VEGAS EVERY YEAR. MAYBE UR MOM WILL LET YOU GO THIS YEAR LOL. I DONT THINK YOU WANNA MESS WITH ROLLERZ ONLY.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

here we go again.. 
dont worry aout these ****** ozzy..
do ya thang.. handle yours..
you holding it down for australia..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Apr 2 2007, 08:47 PM~7605284
> *DONT WORRY JOHN, TELL LIL "K" I GOT HIS BACK........HAHAHA
> *


sup man a fellow fort worth homie


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2007, 11:56 PM~7606761
> *sup man a fellow fort worth homie
> 
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 2 2007, 09:54 PM~7606739
> *here we go again..
> dont worry aout these ****** ozzy..
> do ya thang.. handle yours..
> ...


HERE WE GO AGAIN????????????????
THAT BIKE HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR AUSTRALIA? THATS IT. DAMN TOO BAD THATS ALL THEY GOT


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 3 2007, 06:17 AM~7608019
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN????????????????
> THAT BIKE HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR AUSTRALIA?  THATS IT. DAMN TOO BAD THATS ALL THEY GOT
> *


One man army. :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 3 2007, 10:17 PM~7608019
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN????????????????
> THAT BIKE HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR AUSTRALIA?  THATS IT. DAMN TOO BAD THATS ALL THEY GOT
> *


We're slowing getting better, it has only really started taking off in the last 2 years


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Can we all just get along! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 3 2007, 05:54 PM~7612421
> *Can we all just get along! :biggrin:
> *


YEA IF THE FOREIGNERS STAY OUT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 3 2007, 09:09 PM~7612910
> *YEA IF THE FOREIGNERS STAY OUT
> *


lol :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 3 2007, 06:54 PM~7612421
> *Can we all just get along! :biggrin:
> *


man,ur alwayz starting shit.cant take u nowhere/lol :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

if u want more sneek peeks still tuned


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 3 2007, 08:51 PM~7613326
> *if u want more sneek peeks still tuned
> *


im waiting!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 3 2007, 09:46 PM~7613282
> *man,ur alwayz starting shit.cant take u nowhere/lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: blacks aways instigating :0 :0


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 3 2007, 05:17 AM~7608019
> *HERE WE GO AGAIN????????????????
> THAT BIKE HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR AUSTRALIA?  THATS IT. DAMN TOO BAD THATS ALL THEY GOT
> *


well what u expect.. its the other side of the world..

not eveything is the same as the usa


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

FIGURED I'D GIVE IT A SHOT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 3 2007, 10:57 PM~7613895
> *FIGURED I'D GIVE IT A SHOT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Damn Justdeez. I like that!PM me see we can work something out.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

GOT ANOTHER IDEA. WANT TO TRY IT OUT FIRST.


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 3 2007, 11:57 PM~7613895
> *FIGURED I'D GIVE IT A SHOT
> 
> 
> ...


thatz pimp!! :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 4 2007, 01:26 PM~7617354
> *GOT ANOTHER IDEA.  WANT TO TRY IT OUT FIRST.
> *


Keep me posted :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 2 2007, 07:15 PM~7604627
> *Does anybody know where i can find a turn table or a web site that sales them need it for a friends bike :biggrin:    Thinks lil'ers
> *


 :dunno: anybody?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 3 2007, 07:57 PM~7613895
> *FIGURED I'D GIVE IT A SHOT
> 
> 
> ...


where is this going to go?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 4 2007, 08:35 PM~7620267
> *where is this going to go?
> *


just a quick sketch i did for a set of forks.


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 4 2007, 07:40 PM~7619517
> *:dunno: anybody?
> *


http://www.aztlanbicycle.com/lowrider-turn%20table.html


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Apr 4 2007, 09:43 PM~7620763
> *http://www.aztlanbicycle.com/lowrider-turn%20table.html
> *


my boy grim savin the day again :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

stra8 TTT


----------



## Spankz (Jul 31, 2006)

makeyour own turn table


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 4 2007, 06:39 PM~7620737
> *just a quick sketch i did for a set of forks.
> *


The drawing looks good but I dont know about forks.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 12:10 AM~7635430
> *The drawing looks good but I dont know about forks.
> *


I though ut was a girls tank


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2007, 10:08 PM~7635848
> *I though ut was a girls tank
> *


me too but it would only look right on a schwinn girls type of frame. It wouldnt work on this one.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

thats why it was just a sketch. wasnt happy with it either. just didnt want to do a set that was just a bunny head. too simple.


----------



## auslowridn (Feb 15, 2005)

i like it. keep up the good work


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 7 2007, 01:10 AM~7635863
> *me too but it would only look right on a schwinn girls type of frame. It wouldnt work on this one.
> *


 :dunno: it's still a nice design


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 7 2007, 09:35 AM~7637738
> *:dunno: it's still a nice design
> *


Yes sir it is. JUSTDEEZ did a good job on it.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 7 2007, 11:35 AM~7637738
> *:dunno: it's still a nice design
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

looking tyght so far


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 9 2007, 08:18 PM~7653173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup: yes sir. comin along good :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Only one club member is checkin out my post of the bike build up! :angry:  :nosad:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 10 2007, 09:10 PM~7662725
> *Only one club member is checkin out my post of the bike build up! :angry:    :nosad:
> *


calm down loco :angry: they still got love 4 ya!!
lmk when u are ready to knock out ur upholstery  i gotcha covered


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

not all of them get on lil :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 11 2007, 09:15 AM~7665528
> *not all of them get on lil :biggrin:
> *


what about the few that are? :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

this topic is gangsta :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Apr 11 2007, 08:44 PM~7670401
> *this topic is gangsta  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


ah yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

WHO SAID GANSTA BUNNY :machinegun: :loco: :machinegun:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

wut it duw john


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 11 2007, 07:26 PM~7670249
> *what about the few that are? :uh:
> *


 :dunno: ASSK DEM,OR PM DEM LET DEM KNOW


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt n goin


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 13 2007, 01:11 AM~7681396
> *ttt n goin
> *


i know a secret bout ur bike :0


----------



## Allude (Apr 13, 2007)

Quick question.....

How is the chain gonna fit around the skirt.?

Is that a 24" or 26' FRAME.

I had a problem once with my skirt on my bike and had to re-adjust that side.

Ive been out the scene for a while. This is a interesting bike. Ive seen some Chopper low low's for bikes.

KInda strange.

But it is looking good.

LIke that work....its


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 08:22 AM~7682008
> *i know a secret bout ur bike :0
> *


what secret is that? :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Allude_@Apr 13 2007, 10:12 AM~7682601
> *Quick question.....
> 
> How is the chain gonna fit around the skirt.?
> ...


Have no yet disside what type of disign i want to do for the chain hole yet that's y u don't see it yet. Thinks...still a long way to go.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

right on [email protected]


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@Apr 13 2007, 07:22 AM~7682008
> *i know a secret bout ur bike :0
> *


  whaat??????????????????


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Apr 15 2007, 10:15 AM~7694128
> * whaat??????????????????
> *


some stuff i told him when he came to my house the other day


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

I sould have more pic's later this week lil peep's. stay tune. :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Apr 2 2007, 01:16 AM~7599747
> *
> 
> Think of it as constructive critisism
> *


Does anyone else have any constructive critisism? :scrutinize:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 16 2007, 03:54 PM~7705248
> *Does anyone else have any constructive critisism? :scrutinize:
> *


yea











your bike sucks..


























just playin


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

str8 ttt


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 17 2007, 07:16 AM~7709971
> *str8 ttt
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

damn i need to add more pic of the biuld up :uh:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 22 2007, 07:45 PM~7749477
> *damn i need to add more pic of the biuld up :uh:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 22 2007, 06:45 PM~7749477
> *damn i need to add more pic of the biuld up :uh:
> *


yea.. add more pics, so ill know what i need to do to take you out..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 22 2007, 08:57 PM~7749590
> *yea.. add more pics, so ill know what i need to do to take you out..
> *











Here u go sic :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

thats it.. well ill just bring my rims and i should be good..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 23 2007, 09:05 PM~7758303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i still have that pic of you trying to put your shoe on i can post for you if you want.....j/p :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

THAT'S COOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

HEY HOMIE . I NEED UR RIMS ASAP/ ITS TIME TO PAINT THIS BIKE . CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 24 2007, 10:30 PM~7766915
> *HEY HOMIE . I NEED UR RIMS ASAP/ ITS TIME TO PAINT THIS BIKE .  CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ALL DONE
> *


PM sent


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

all most ready for paint just a few more stuff


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 25 2007, 03:56 PM~7772194
> *all most ready for paint just a few more stuff
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 25 2007, 03:56 PM~7772194
> *all most ready for paint just a few more stuff
> *



 that's good what show will it be ready for?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by knightsgirl19_@Apr 26 2007, 10:56 AM~7777624
> * that's good what show will it be ready for?
> *


don't know yet :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 26 2007, 05:15 PM~7781142
> *don't know yet :uh:
> *


ILL BE DONE SOON. HOPEFULLY YOU WILL BE READY FOR HOUSTOM LRM


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 26 2007, 09:51 PM~7782333
> *ILL BE DONE SOON. HOPEFULLY YOU WILL BE READY FOR HOUSTOM LRM
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

The Playboy bike is on track. Final paint will be shown later! :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

t
t
t


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@Apr 29 2007, 06:01 AM~7795584
> *t
> t
> t
> *


WHATS WITH THE NINJA TURTLES.............??????????????? :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 27 2007, 06:20 PM~7788381
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ill be ready for ya!


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD LAMARK


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2007, 11:13 AM~7796743
> *
> ill be ready for ya!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Apr 29 2007, 06:51 PM~7798867
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


lol.. you want some too


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 29 2007, 10:16 PM~7799440
> *lol.. you want some too
> *


 :0 come on kiki let's bullet :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 30 2007, 05:23 AM~7801283
> *:0 come on kiki let's bullet :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

you gonna be in houston?


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

:scrutinize: hno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2007, 01:33 PM~7803220
> *you gonna be in houston?
> *


yea but it might be with my street bike


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 30 2007, 07:46 PM~7806062
> *yea but it might be with my street bike
> *


I have to do a show in my home town :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

My Street Bike "MR. BIG SHOT" 
I used to shot pool alot and my cuz'n record comp BIG SHOTS/CLOVER G'S Records. That's were i got the name for it :biggrin:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

BUT WHO PAINTED THE BLACK ON THAT BIKE..........


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Apr 30 2007, 06:56 PM~7806148
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you look like cpt. morgan :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HAHA


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Found a ring for you to floss with at shows;


http://www.bidz.com/ht/prod?lotID=18621261&live=1


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@May 2 2007, 02:52 PM~7820016
> *Found a ring for you to floss with at shows;
> http://www.bidz.com/ht/prod?lotID=18621261&live=1
> *


yea the pinky finger :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

sup every body


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Atx_ballin_@May 3 2007, 08:13 PM~7829758
> *sup  every body
> *


what's creakin


----------



## Latinoheat (Apr 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GrimReaper_@Mar 30 2007, 03:21 PM~7586264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE YOUR BUILD DON'T LET HATERS PUT U DOWN BUILD IT YOUR WAY.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latinoheat_@May 5 2007, 01:12 AM~7838190
> *LIKE YOUR BUILD DON'T LET HATERS PUT U DOWN BUILD IT YOUR WAY.. :biggrin:    :thumbsup:
> *


FO SHO :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 5 2007, 04:05 AM~7838620
> *FO SHO :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


FORREALS.............


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Mar 30 2007, 03:11 PM~7586212
> *Tell me what ya'll think of my new bike build up comin out later this year :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GREAT JOB I HOPE TO SEE THAT BIKE OUT THERE SOON 

WHERE R U BUSTIN IT OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@May 6 2007, 07:02 PM~7845475
> *GREAT JOB I HOPE TO SEE THAT BIKE OUT THERE SOON
> 
> WHERE R U BUSTIN IT OUT FOR THE FIRST TIME
> *


Thanks the paint will be finshed by the end of the week :thumbsup: Can't wait. Maybe Houston since it's my home town and maybe the last LRM show there :dunno: need alot of stuff :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: back to the top


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

A lil Taste of Kandy :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

What up John :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

DONT BE SCARED POST PICS UP. NO OFFENSE TO ANY OF YOUR MEMBERS BUT FROM WHAT I SEE IN YOUR CLUB I THINK YOU ARE GONNA HAVE THE CLEANEST BIKE


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2007, 07:52 PM~7878267
> *DONT BE SCARED POST PICS UP. NO OFFENSE TO ANY OF YOUR MEMBERS BUT FROM WHAT I SEE IN YOUR CLUB I THINK YOU ARE GONNA HAVE THE CLEANEST BIKE
> *


i'll do it little by little. I think lil can wait 2 more months :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 10 2007, 05:49 PM~7878257
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN THATS TIGHT. WISH I COULD SEE THE WHOLE FRAME


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2007, 08:19 PM~7878403
> *DAMN THATS TIGHT. WISH I COULD SEE THE WHOLE FRAME
> *


yea me too!
did u check your email?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 10 2007, 06:21 PM~7878425
> *yea me too!
> did u check your email?
> *


YEA IM WORKIN ON THE SECRETS RIGHT NOW

IM STARTING TO LIKE THIS BIKE. KINDA HOPE YOU DONT PAY FOR IT LOL J/K


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2007, 08:26 PM~7878447
> *YEA IM WORKIN ON THE SECRETS RIGHT NOW
> 
> IM STARTING TO LIKE THIS BIKE. KINDA HOPE YOU DONT PAY FOR IT  LOL J/K
> *


 :biggrin: HELL i dont think i'm gone to pay any bills this month. it's ready to come home


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

i'm emailin u something right now


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hurry up and finish it.. im ready to go for a after show cruise with ya..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 13 2007, 11:13 PM~7897015
> *hurry up and finish it.. im ready to go for a after show cruise with ya..
> *


Hey Yea! :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

bike will be done next week :biggrin: so there will be more pic's to come and then Houston here i come :thumbsup:


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 17 2007, 05:37 PM~7926155
> *bike will be done next week  :biggrin:  so there will be more pic's to come and then Houston here i come :thumbsup:
> *



can't wait to see it :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: Cause I'm On Wipe Me Down, While I Lean Like A Choelo and Party Like A Rock Star. I'm Buy U A Drink, Damn Right I'm Flirt! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ur stupid :uh: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 18 2007, 11:00 PM~7934081
> *ur stupid :uh:  :buttkick:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by unique27_@May 23 2007, 08:59 AM~7961581
> *
> *


thanks for the bump


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ANY NEW PICS??


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 26 2007, 10:27 AM~7982468
> *ANY NEW PICS??
> *


yea ill show u laters  :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

bike us just about done! i cant wait to pick it up :biggrin:


----------



## lowlife-biker (May 6, 2007)

cool!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/smileylrh/pb7.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/smileylrh/pb10.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/smileylrh/pb14.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/smileylrh/P2.jpg
http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/smileylrh/k9.jpg
here more pic's


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2007, 01:21 PM~7992796
> *
> *


 :angry: damn photo shit


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2007, 11:21 AM~7992796
> *
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@May 28 2007, 01:22 PM~7992802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how u do that?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2007, 01:19 PM~7992777
> *http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/s...ileylrh/pb7.jpg
> http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/smileylrh/pb10.jpg
> http://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/smileylrh/pb14.jpg
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This is alll you need to type. Plus 







behind it.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ok i got it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Thinks socios b.c. prez


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

No problem homie.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup: heres more. the rest will be takin at the debut of the bike  
Maybe Houston Maybe Austin. Stay Tuned! :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

The Hef








AND THE BLACK HEF  








:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

u aint old enough yet :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

u aint ready...

u just motivated me to get mines done..


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :machinegun:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 28 2007, 06:53 PM~7994500
> *u aint old enough yet :biggrin:
> *


got 2 start somewhere


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2007, 06:54 PM~7994509
> *u aint ready...
> 
> u just motivated me to get mines done..
> *


nothing like a little thug motivation 101 :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

i see.........player :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

*how does this color shit wrk*


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2007, 05:00 PM~7994535
> *nothing like a little thug motivation 101 :biggrin:
> *


true... coming for ya..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@May 28 2007, 07:06 PM~7994561
> *how does this color shit wrk
> *


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2007, 07:07 PM~7994571
> *true... coming for ya..
> *


Hey if u dont show i might as well stay home cuz there no comp else where


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2007, 05:09 PM~7994584
> *Hey if u dont show i might as well stay home cuz there no comp else where
> *


lol... ink crimes, 713 bike,and a new one coming..(not mines)


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2007, 07:13 PM~7994598
> *lol... ink crimes, 713 bike,and a new one coming..(not mines)
> *


YEA MINE! :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2007, 06:07 PM~7994572
> *
> *


still dont know


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I GOT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@May 28 2007, 05:16 PM~7994617
> *YEA MINE! :biggrin:
> *


noooo... another one...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2007, 10:12 PM~7995943
> *noooo... another one...
> *


ok :dunno:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

looks good...nice colors and striping


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@May 29 2007, 11:08 PM~8004245
> *looks good...nice colors and striping
> *


thanks homie from down under :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jun 4 2007, 10:03 PM~8042198
> *T
> T
> T
> ...


x2 bike is almost done can't wait to show everybody :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

one month away


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

HEY HOMIE BIKES DONE . NEED TO LACE UP RIMS AND PICK UP DISPLAY AND YOUR READY TO PICK UP AND ASSEMBLE.CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN HOUSTON COMPLETED


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

hes n washinton right now :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 15 2007, 10:26 PM~8114145
> *HEY HOMIE BIKES DONE . NEED TO LACE UP RIMS AND PICK UP DISPLAY AND YOUR READY TO PICK UP AND ASSEMBLE.CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN HOUSTON COMPLETED
> *


i'll be there this weekin :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

well i guess no one is worred about my bike coming out any more :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow: :werd:
dang your talking to your self............................... :biggrin:


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

what up kiki


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Jun 20 2007, 05:45 PM~8144020
> *what up kiki
> *


NADA JUST GETTING READY FOR H-TOWN
TRYING TO WATCH A LIL COMP BUT NOT LAMARK :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jun 20 2007, 07:47 PM~8144036
> *NADA JUST GETTING READY FOR H-TOWN
> TRYING TO WATCH A LIL COMP BUT NOT LAMARK :biggrin:
> 
> ...


all invites for comps are open :biggrin: what it do kiki, bike and car looks sic(713 that is) :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

you aint ready.. ill give ya comp when mines is finished..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 12:27 AM~8145670
> *you aint ready.. ill give ya comp when mines is finished..
> *


I'll be ready! u might have that baddest 26" but mine will be the baddest 24" :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 20 2007, 10:39 PM~8145732
> *I'll be ready! u might have that baddest 26" but mine will be the baddest 24" :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol same shit..
ill just buy sum 24'' wheels...


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 01:12 AM~8146186
> *lol same shit..
> ill just buy sum 24'' wheels...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 01:12 AM~8146186
> *lol same shit..
> ill just buy sum 24'' wheels...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: ....... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 20 2007, 08:37 PM~8144911
> *all invites for comps are open :biggrin:  what it do kiki, bike and car looks sic(713 that is) :biggrin:
> *


YEAH WE ARE A LIL UNDER THE WEATHER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
DAM THAT SCREWSTON RAIN IS BAD.......... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 03:12 AM~8146186
> *lol same shit..
> ill just buy sum 24'' wheels...
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

give us a peek. :cheesy:


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 21 2007, 10:12 PM~8151018
> *give us a peek. :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jun 21 2007, 07:14 PM~8151032
> *x2  :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ok ok heres a sneek peek!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

not bad man. not bad


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jun 21 2007, 07:31 PM~8151129
> *not bad man.  not bad
> *


yah wat he said................


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

holy bright that shit lookz like its neon lit :biggrin: nice work!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowerDinU_@Jun 21 2007, 09:34 PM~8151149
> *holy bright that shit lookz like its neon lit  :biggrin: nice work!
> *



not bad man. not bad 

yah wat he said................

Thanks! still in the works. it will be close to Houston show. Then will see wit it dew :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boy boy boy.. that paint job is gunna kill mines..


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 21 2007, 07:26 PM~8151107
> *ok ok heres a sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 post more pic


----------



## stillspinnin (May 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 21 2007, 10:26 PM~8151107
> *ok ok heres a sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jun 21 2007, 10:06 PM~8151393
> *boy boy boy.. that paint job is gunna kill mines..
> *


I KNOW U GOT SOMETHING IN THE WORKS! :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jodoka_@Jun 21 2007, 10:13 PM~8151459
> *:0 post more pic
> *


I WILL WHEN THE BIKE IS PUT TOGETHER, THEN I WILL SHOW THE WHOLE BUILDUP FROM START TO FINISH! THIS IS MY FRIST BUILD, SO I'M GLAD ABOUT THE FINLLY OUT COME OF THE BIKE! I THINK PEOPLE WILL BE PLEASED WITH THE BIKE :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 21 2007, 08:35 PM~8151620
> *I KNOW U GOT SOMETHING IN THE WORKS! :uh:
> *


nope.. im not painting mine candy.. so u already got me there..


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 21 2007, 08:26 PM~8151107
> *ok ok heres a sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 21 2007, 07:26 PM~8151107
> *ok ok heres a sneek peek!
> 
> 
> ...


Im sure it looks good but we need to see a clear picture taken with a better quality camera. Im sure you will set those up later though right?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 22 2007, 12:31 AM~8152479
> *Im sure it looks good but we need to see a clear picture taken with a better quality camera. Im sure you will set those up later though right?
> *


yep :thumbsup: that's just a peek


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Just got the bike back yesterday. :biggrin: It looks GOOOD  Shots out to John at Kandy Shop Kustoms in San Antonio Tx for a bad ass job. Show is around the corner hope i can make it :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 07:04 AM~8165154
> *Just got the bike back yesterday. :biggrin: It looks GOOOD   Shots out to John at Kandy Shop Kustoms in San Antonio Tx for a bad ass job. Show is around the corner hope i can make it :uh:
> *


GLAD YOU LIKE IT DAWG


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 24 2007, 10:57 PM~8168802
> *GLAD YOU LIKE IT DAWG
> *


 :worship: :thumbsup: yea my girl likes it to, my mistake for showin her :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt and goin


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 24 2007, 09:04 AM~8165154
> *Just got the bike back yesterday. :biggrin: It looks GOOOD   Shots out to John at Kandy Shop Kustoms in San Antonio Tx for a bad ass job. Show is around the corner hope i can make it :uh:*



bad news fellows, looks like shes not goin make the houston show! :uh: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

what the F????????????. It better be there


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 27 2007, 10:57 PM~8191504
> *what the F????????????.  It better be there
> *


i'm tryin :uh:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

TRY HARDER. YOU SEEN WHAT IM GOIN THROUGH AT THE SHOP. YOUR BIKES EAST COPARED TO THAT. OH YEA YOU DISPLAY WILL BE DONE TODAY.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jun 28 2007, 08:11 AM~8193150
> *TRY HARDER. YOU SEEN WHAT IM GOIN THROUGH AT THE SHOP. YOUR BIKES EAST COPARED TO THAT. OH YEA YOU DISPLAY WILL BE DONE TODAY.
> *


 :dunno: will see! call me and i'll let u know whats goin on. have u seen the display yet?


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Nice bike homie! Very interesting to see someone actually follow through with that playboy idea so many people actually want to do something like that but never really have! COOL!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Jun 28 2007, 06:59 PM~8196954
> *Nice bike homie! Very interesting to see someone actually follow through with that playboy idea so many people actually want to do something like that but never really have! COOL!
> *


thaxs homie. the bike looks good so i hope people will like it and stop hatin on the frame. but u'll see full pic's soon of PLAYBOY 24 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jun 27 2007, 03:49 PM~8188353
> *[/color]
> bad news fellows, looks like shes not goin make the houston show! :uh:  :angry:
> *


well if aint ready for houston it will be ready for our show . it's all good in the hood


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Jun 30 2007, 01:07 AM~8206650
> *well if aint ready for houston it will be ready for our show . it's all good in the hood
> *


ah YES SIR!


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 2 2007, 02:29 AM~8216638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
she's also debutin in Houston, In my hotel room lol :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 2 2007, 12:29 AM~8216638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

whats the progress so far?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 2 2007, 10:06 PM~8222208
> *whats the progress so far?
> *


the frame is home no parts no display waitin on seat. rims r need to be relaced :uh: but i have something nice to look at when i get home everyday :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 2 2007, 02:29 AM~8216638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


smells like red hair salmon :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 3 2007, 05:37 AM~8224687
> *the frame is home no parts no display waitin on seat. rims r need to be relaced :uh:  but i have something nice to look at when i get home everyday :biggrin:
> *


A NICE PEACE OF RABBIT TAIL...........................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

I GOT DA RABBIT FOOT :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

FO SHO..............


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 3 2007, 10:37 PM~8224687
> *the frame is home no parts no display waitin on seat. rims r need to be relaced :uh:  but i have something nice to look at when i get home everyday :biggrin:
> *


  i done the same thing when my frame was done, just sttin there for ages :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Jul 3 2007, 09:11 PM~8229907
> *  i done the same thing when my frame was done, just sttin there for ages  :biggrin:
> *


well i'm prayin to the lowrider gods to let me debut this bike at houston :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@May 28 2007, 07:13 PM~7994598
> *lol... 713 bike,and a new one coming..(not mines)
> *


I always see this two bikes at the lrm show ever year but does anybody have any pic's of them? :dunno:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

no pics..


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

Cut N 3's


from what ive seen your bike is real nice

i bet one of your 63 girlfriends will love it


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

hey lamark i have two pics of legions-inkcrimes


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

713 bike


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 5 2007, 06:51 PM~8241926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i like that seat


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 5 2007, 03:36 PM~8241801
> *hey lamark i have two pics of legions-inkcrimes
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A NICE HULK BIKE IN THE BACK GROUND............................ :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 5 2007, 03:51 PM~8241926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SAY FOOL WHEN DO U GET UR LEGIONS PLAQUE OR ARE U STILL ON PROBY ?
.................YEAH YOU RUDY ..................


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:thumbsdown: ..........WAT DOWN LABARK..........


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 5 2007, 05:19 PM~8241649
> *Cut N 3's
> from what ive seen your bike is real nice
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: sho u right!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 5 2007, 09:36 PM~8243511
> *SAY FOOL WHEN DO U GET UR LEGIONS PLAQUE OR ARE U STILL ON PROBY ?
> .................YEAH YOU RUDY ..................
> *


 :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 5 2007, 09:37 PM~8243531
> *:thumbsdown: ..........WAT DOWN LABARK..........
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

yep that's them! i was set up next to ink crimes at a LOS MAG show 2 years ago! :angry:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 5 2007, 09:52 PM~8243640
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


what up big rick


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 5 2007, 08:54 PM~8243665
> *what up big rick
> *



nothing much chilling at work


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 5 2007, 09:59 PM~8243707
> *nothing much chilling at work
> *


aleast u got a job :uh:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 5 2007, 07:36 PM~8243511
> *SAY FOOL WHEN DO U GET UR LEGIONS PLAQUE OR ARE U STILL ON PROBY ?
> .................YEAH YOU RUDY ..................
> *



where in the process of getting all new plaques made...........see yall in houston....i might have something out there.


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 5 2007, 09:03 PM~8243748
> *aleast u got a job :uh:
> *



what happen big dog


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 5 2007, 10:02 PM~8244777
> *where in the process of getting all new plaques made...........see yall in houston....i might have something out there.
> *


already............................


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 6 2007, 12:16 AM~8244891
> *what happen big dog
> *


nada


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

the big show is around the corner


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 10 2007, 10:28 AM~8274268
> *the big show is around the corner
> *



:wave:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 10:22 AM~8282772
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: they say cut n 3's were u from, i say ***** southwest of the astrodome! 3 coast born that means were texas raised S.W.A.T STARS in the house ya i'm tryin to get paid! That's a little something from Me, Fat Pat, and my cuz'n C-Note! :uh: wtf i'm bored :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Can someone tell me where i can get a seat pan like that?


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 11 2007, 09:51 AM~8283001
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i think its custom made by toyshop customs....


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Jul 11 2007, 11:03 AM~8283091
> *i think its custom made by toyshop customs....
> *


i got it covered now :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

so anymore pictures of the bike


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 14 2007, 05:31 PM~8309300
> *so anymore pictures of the bike
> *


I DONT THINK HE'S THE OWNER............RIGHT LABARK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

seat came out sweeeeeeeet :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 14 2007, 11:33 PM~8310642
> *seat came out sweeeeeeeet :thumbsup:
> *



who did it.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 14 2007, 07:31 PM~8309300
> *so anymore pictures of the bike
> *


if ur talkin bout the playboy bike i will day of show


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 15 2007, 12:33 AM~8310642
> *seat came out sweeeeeeeet :thumbsup:
> *


thanks alex, seat was done by Henry's Customs


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 09:29 AM~8311977
> *if ur talkin bout the playboy bike i will day of show
> *



so how many more days


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 15 2007, 02:09 PM~8312718
> *so how many more days
> *


7 more days :0


----------



## KAZE83 (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 02:49 PM~8313323
> *7 more days :0
> *


CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KAZE83_@Jul 15 2007, 07:08 PM~8314744
> *CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


MAY DAY MAY DAY....................IT WILL TAKE A MIRACLE TO SAVE US....... :biggrin: 









.................................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 15 2007, 08:19 PM~8314847
> *MAY DAY MAY DAY....................IT WILL TAKE A MIRACLE TO SAVE US....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


ill b your Knight in blue shinin armor......... :biggrin: 








:biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2007, 01:09 PM~8319956
> *ill b your Knight in blue shinin armor......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FOREALS.............................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 16 2007, 03:09 PM~8319956
> *ill b your Knight in blue shinin armor......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: King Alex and the Knights of the Genie Car Wash :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 17 2007, 02:38 PM~8328856
> *:roflmao: King Alex and the Knights of the Genie Car Wash :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nicoderm:
> *


s.t.f.u. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hey dawg your display is done. looks bad ass


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2007, 08:04 PM~8340068
> *hey dawg your display is done. looks bad ass
> *


PM me pic's


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 18 2007, 06:44 PM~8340353
> *PM me pic's
> *


CANT ITS IN THE TRAILER READY TO GO TO H TOWN


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2007, 09:03 PM~8340464
> *CANT ITS IN THE TRAILER READY TO GO TO H TOWN
> *


Damnit :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

IM LEAVIN TOMORROW NIGHT


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 18 2007, 10:53 PM~8341254
> *IM LEAVIN TOMORROW NIGHT
> *


A day early :0


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 18 2007, 11:03 PM~8341323
> *A day early  :0
> *


it's called R&R :biggrin: :twak: wat ya know bout dat i only see dat 1 day a week and so far2day it's been on lil all day long.


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 15 2007, 02:49 PM~8313323
> *7 more days :0
> *



Not anymore...only 3???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 19 2007, 03:46 PM~8346362
> *Not anymore...only 3???
> *


we're shippin out tommorrow


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

well whenever you get back post up some of the pics


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

WTF????????????????????????????????/


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

they put him n 20" class :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

STILL SHOULD HAVE WON SOMETHING


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 19 2007, 10:34 PM~8350554
> *we're shippin out tommorrow
> *


R U MEETING UP WITH "HUGH HEFNER"?lol


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

20 in class.. wtf... he should be with the 24 and 26 in class....

did he get anything?


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 23 2007, 02:07 PM~8371420
> *20 in class.. wtf... he should be with the 24 and 26 in class....
> 
> did he get anything?
> *


no


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Well guys there was a misunder standing from what the jugdes told. Do to the fact that i put 20" rims on the front of the bike and that they could not tell the frame size do to the mods in he rear. It is being tookin care of from what that told me and ill know something later in he week, But for now, for those of u whose been wanting to see the bike here u go!


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 23 2007, 02:14 PM~8371925
> *Well guys there was a misunder standing from what the jugdes told. Do to the fact that i put 20" rims on the front of the bike and that they could not tell the frame size do to the mods in he rear. It is being tookin care of from what that told me and ill know something later in he week, But for now, for those of u whose been wanting to see the bike here u go!
> 
> 
> ...



looks like the pics i took :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

yea just cut and paste


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 23 2007, 01:42 PM~8372150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice bike


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

my favite pic :biggrin: MsDani and the Playboy Bike








:nicoderm: HOW U DOIN!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

BIG THANKS GO'S TOO: Oz of Steel A Hater Kustom for helpin me get started, John of Kandy Shop Customz for all of the bad ass paint and body work, Herny's Customz for the seat, Bone Collectors for the custom parts and the alnighter he did to get them to me in time and also for sponsoring the club, Rene at Longhorn bike shop for parts and his help gettin the bike together, and all of my KNIGHTS OF PLEASURE FAMILY for there support with the bike and help gettin to the show


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i think it turned out good. there was nothing there like it. it is a different frame and thats what makes it unique. ill post up my pics later


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 23 2007, 03:08 PM~8372346
> *my favite pic :biggrin: MsDani and the Playboy Bike
> 
> 
> ...



thats my picture. :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

it was nice to meet you


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I wasent liking the frame when i first saw it. but the final ending turned out great loving the frame keep it up


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 23 2007, 07:04 PM~8373886
> *it was nice to meet you
> *



same here big dog. i liked the work on the bike


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Not to hate or anything bro. Im not that kind of person but you made it sem like you were going to take SIC 713 of the map. Your bike is clean and is screwed up the judges put you in the wrong spot, but you got along way to go to be up there with sic. Keep up the good work though, you are in the right direction.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

bike looked dope man, its a shame they screwed up your classification :angry:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

any pics of the engraving?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 24 2007, 11:10 AM~8379531
> *any pics of the engraving?
> *


      ENGRAVING......


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 24 2007, 07:23 AM~8377990
> *Not to hate or anything bro. Im not that kind of person but you made it sem like you were going to take SIC 713 of the map. Your bike is clean and is screwed up the judges put you in the wrong spot, but you got along way to go to be up there with sic. Keep up the good work though, you are in the right direction.
> *


X2...........................


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

HATERZ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

i saw that coming..


----------



## jonny b (Mar 26, 2007)

nice bike good 2c it finshed


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 24 2007, 08:06 PM~8383609
> *HATERZ :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


There aint noone hatin here bro. Its like for example: Many months ago I got n lil stating that I would build a bike that I can qualify, and bring the comp. to the table. I posted shit on here that it seemed like i was bringing a showstopper know what im saying. So what happen I did bring out what I talked. Im not hatin on playboy it is clean, but when he mentioned he would take SIC713 out the map we were expecting alot more. The bike is nice I like it, but alot of people were upset cause everytime we would walk over to see it he or his girl would cover it up, so noone could see it, for what?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 06:39 AM~8386075
> *There aint noone hatin here bro. Its like for example: Many months ago I got n lil stating that I would build a bike that I can qualify, and bring the comp. to the table. I posted shit on here that it seemed like i was bringing a showstopper know what im saying. So what happen I did bring out what I talked. Im not hatin on playboy it is clean, but when he mentioned he would take SIC713 out the map we were expecting alot more. The bike is nice I like it, but alot of people were upset cause everytime we would walk over to see it he or his girl would cover it up, so noone could see it, for what?
> *


no one will see mines.. that bigass crate will cover it up..


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 24 2007, 01:10 PM~8379531
> *any pics of the engraving?
> *


i told u my parts did come in time :uh:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 25 2007, 08:39 AM~8386075
> *There aint noone hatin here bro. Its like for example: Many months ago I got n lil stating that I would build a bike that I can qualify, and bring the comp. to the table. I posted shit on here that it seemed like i was bringing a showstopper know what im saying. So what happen I did bring out what I talked. Im not hatin on playboy it is clean, but when he mentioned he would take SIC713 out the map we were expecting alot more. The bike is nice I like it, but alot of people were upset cause everytime we would walk over to see it he or his girl would cover it up, so noone could see it, for what?
> *


there is no were in this post that said i was take sic 713 out. i did say that i was go give him some friendly comp. And at first i wanted to go rad with the frame cause i had a lot of shit i want to do to it, but do to the time i had to get the bike done i did something nice and clean.

As for everyone that wanted to see it during setup, mostly everybody that came up to me and ask to see it saw it. as far y i didn unclover the bike is cause i was doin a bunch of shit and i told her not to mess with cause she did know what to do!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

YEA WHAT HE SAID


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

p://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb284/smileylrh/c3.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

POST EM ALL UP

ANY WORD FROM LRM????


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2007, 08:03 PM~8390889
> *POST EM ALL UP
> 
> ANY WORD FROM LRM????
> *


not yea


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Before leavin to Houston


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Before


















After


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

I FORGOT TO TELL YOU. SOME ONE FROM PLAYBOT CALLED ME AND SAID THE BLONDE DINGY GIRL ON THE GIRL NEXT DOOR SHOW SAW YOUR BIKE AND WANTS ONE.THEY ARE GONNA CALL ME BACK NEXT WEEK TO DICUSS DETAILS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2007, 08:15 PM~8390993
> *I FORGOT TO TELL YOU.  SOME ONE FROM PLAYBOT CALLED ME AND SAID THE BLONDE DINGY GIRL ON THE GIRL NEXT DOOR SHOW SAW YOUR BIKE AND WANTS ONE.THEY ARE GONNA CALL ME BACK NEXT WEEK TO DICUSS DETAILS
> *


stop lie'n 4 real, dont tell my girl, that's her favrite show :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

the bike and i will be available for pic's :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: NO FOR REAL THAT KENDRA CHIC.. YOU KNOW ILL HAVE TO GO TO THE MANSION AND DELIVER IT 

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2007, 08:22 PM~8391051
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: NO FOR REAL THAT KENDRA CHIC..  YOU KNOW ILL HAVE TO GO TO THE MANSION AND DELIVER IT
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: i now u'll need :biggrin: i'm here


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

WANNA SELL URS???


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2007, 08:33 PM~8391125
> *WANNA SELL URS???
> *


for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 25 2007, 07:05 PM~8390918
> *
> 
> 
> ...



those are just ones..... where are the 100$$$$?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

I GOT EM.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2007, 07:39 PM~8391192
> *I GOT EM.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



let me borrow a dallar


----------



## .:OrangeCounty G:. (Jun 27, 2007)

WOW!!!

i loved the bike...n i liked the hugh hefner (SP) touch :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:OrangeCounty G:._@Jul 26 2007, 12:00 AM~8393124
> *WOW!!!
> 
> i loved the bike...n i liked the hugh hefner (SP) touch :cheesy:
> *


thanks glad u like it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 25 2007, 08:37 PM~8391162
> *those are just ones..... where are the 100$$$$?
> *


YEA John got all the 100, I got one left in that pic :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave: had 1 left :roflmao:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2007, 10:04 AM~8395087
> *:wave: had 1 left :roflmao:
> *


yea that too. what u alex


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

at home chilln.........u get a hold of lrm yesterday


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2007, 10:14 AM~8395149
> *at home chilln.........u get a hold of lrm yesterday
> *


yea still waitin the head judge dont even live in Cali! :uh:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:uh: :uh: is right


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 26 2007, 10:21 AM~8395205
> *:uh:  :uh: is right
> *


did yall find a pic of my bike in that stack of pics from the show


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jul 26 2007, 07:18 AM~8394806
> *YEA John got all the 100, I got one left in that pic :biggrin:
> *


im waiting on 2 100s 3 20s 1 10 and 1 5


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 26 2007, 09:14 PM~8400661
> *im waiting on 2 100s 3 20s 1 10 and 1 5
> *


 :uh: i'm working on it


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 30 2007, 11:09 AM~8425217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

my favorite picture of your bike.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2007, 05:05 PM~8429742
> *my favorite picture of your bike.
> 
> 
> ...


x2 luv the black trim


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2007, 06:05 PM~8429742
> *my favorite picture of your bike.
> 
> 
> ...



damn that is a nice ass picture... the bike looks nice too.


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Jul 30 2007, 08:08 PM~8431414
> *damn that is a nice ass picture...  the bike looks nice too.
> *


I LUV THE BLACK LACE....................... :biggrin: WHAT BIKE HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

looks real nice


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 30 2007, 09:19 PM~8431543
> *I LUV THE BLACK LACE....................... :biggrin: WHAT BIKE HAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 30 2007, 08:20 PM~8431562
> *looks real nice
> *


I THINK SHE SINGLE......................... :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 30 2007, 10:21 PM~8431573
> *I THINK SHE SINGLE......................... :biggrin:
> *


nope


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Jul 30 2007, 08:56 PM~8432010
> *nope
> *


RATS............................. :angry:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Jul 30 2007, 10:20 PM~8431562
> *looks real nice
> *


thanks panty dropper


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2007, 04:39 AM~8434422
> *RATS............................. :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2007, 05:13 PM~8439991
> *x2
> *


THX ALEXS................................


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2007, 06:25 PM~8440622
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: SHES TAKIN REMEMBER.......


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

oh yea i forgot :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2007, 06:30 PM~8440673
> *oh yea i forgot :biggrin:
> *


CHIT HAPPENS............


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Jul 31 2007, 08:33 PM~8440697
> *CHIT HAPPENS............
> *


yep! :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUTN3s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*orale Happy Burf-Day .Eat lots of Cake or twinkies which ever is easier to bake lol!!*


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 1 2007, 02:50 PM~8447277
> *orale Happy Burf-Day .Eat lots of  Cake or twinkies which ever is  easier to bake lol!!
> *


 :barf: :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 1 2007, 11:03 AM~8445359
> *<span style='color:blue'>THANK UUUUS*


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Jul 31 2007, 06:30 PM~8440673
> *oh yea i forgot :biggrin:
> *


WAT A MEXICAN......................


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 1 2007, 09:03 AM~8445359
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CUTN3s!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow: </span>
> *





<span style=\'color:blue\'>x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 1 2007, 09:54 PM~8450755
> *x2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

happy birthday my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 1 2007, 10:04 PM~8450875
> *happy birthday my ***** :biggrin:
> *


fo sho cadillac


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

EVEN IF IT IS LATE HAPPY BDAY


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 1 2007, 09:04 PM~8451706
> *EVEN IF IT IS LATE HAPPY BDAY
> *


NO THAT DON'T COUNT :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 1 2007, 11:14 PM~8452485
> *NO THAT DON'T COUNT  :nono:  :nono:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 1 2007, 11:04 PM~8451706
> *EVEN IF IT IS LATE HAPPY BDAY
> *


YEA it counts BIG DOGG :biggrin: 11:04pm


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 2 2007, 04:23 AM~8453724
> *YEA it counts BIG DOGG :biggrin:  11:04pm
> *


Y LIE TO A CHINCHILLA HE DONT UNDERSTAND............. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 2 2007, 06:42 PM~8459155
> *Y LIE TO A CHINCHILLA HE DONT UNDERSTAND............. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



what. i must take after you :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 2 2007, 05:54 PM~8459226
> *what. i must take after you  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


YOPE, BIG AND PRETTY.........................


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 2 2007, 07:05 PM~8459306
> *YOPE, BIG AND PRETTY.........................
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :uh: :uh:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 2 2007, 06:10 PM~8459343
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:wave: WAZ SUP!


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_fpnmrY7M


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2007, 03:42 PM~8486486
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_fpnmrY7M
> *


NICE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:biggrin: thanks peeps


----------



## LowerDinU (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 73monte_@Aug 6 2007, 06:42 PM~8486486
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te_fpnmrY7M
> *


thats tyte


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

is the playboy ready to fuck with the sicknesss?????


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 8 2007, 08:54 PM~8507381
> *is the playboy ready to fuck with the sicknesss?????
> *


i'm workin on it :uh:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 8 2007, 07:27 PM~8507694
> *i'm workin on it :uh:
> *


mee too..
im finishing my parts so i can take em to the chromer...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

boing!


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2007, 09:24 PM~8517680
> *boing!
> *


FORREALS.....................     SEE IF LABARK HAD THAT THEN YEAH WE'LL ALL BE HAPPY TO SEE HIM............


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8517591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM RICK SHES ONLY 13 YRS OLD .....................BUT I FEEL YA........ :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

can we please get better up close detail pictures of the bike please and dont use a camera phone


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 10 2007, 05:57 AM~8519543
> *can we please get better up close detail pictures of the bike please and dont use a camera phone
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kiki_@Aug 10 2007, 04:49 AM~8519471
> *DAM RICK SHES ONLY 13 YRS OLD .....................BUT I FEEL YA........ :biggrin:
> *



i dont know how old she is. i found her on off topic


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 10 2007, 09:34 AM~8520081
> *i dont know how old she is. i found her on off topic
> *


If she is not 18 and up with Double's and up keep her off topic! :angry: :0


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 10 2007, 09:37 AM~8520569
> *If she is not 18 and up with Double's and up keep her off topic! :angry:  :0
> *



lol.. that was for you. playboy.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Aug 9 2007, 10:24 PM~8517680
> *boing!
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 10 2007, 05:57 AM~8519543
> *can we please get better up close detail pictures of the bike please and dont use a camera phone
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

:twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 10 2007, 05:57 AM~8519543
> *can we please get better up close detail pictures of the bike please and dont use a camera phone
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bad news_@Aug 10 2007, 04:57 AM~8519543
> *can we please get better up close detail pictures of the bike please and dont use a camera phone
> *


WHY YOU TRYIN TO COPY IT?

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_ss_in_atx_@Aug 9 2007, 09:18 PM~8517591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW YA KNOW SHE IS 13 LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

CUZ I WAS FUCKIN HER LAST NIGHT SHE SAID WHEN SHE TURNS 14 IT MIGHT NOT HURT SO BAD :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

who did the display


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

LOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

T.....T........T :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 13 2007, 05:05 PM~8544911
> *who did the display
> *


KANDY SHOP CUSTOMS


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROMANs_BIKE_CLUB_@Aug 13 2007, 07:05 PM~8544911
> *who did the display
> *


Kandy Shop Customs and ACC(Alex Carnations Customs) :biggrin:  :roflmao:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 15 2007, 05:06 PM~8562818
> *Kandy Shop Customs and ACC(Alex Carnations Customs) :biggrin:    :roflmao:
> *


what i dont get no credit   remeber i holded down the wood y u cut :yes: :yes:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 15 2007, 07:17 PM~8563298
> *what i dont get no credit    remeber i holded down the wood y u cut :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the Squid's help


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

I WANT TO BARROW THE PLAYBOY MAG WITH VIDA G. ON IT.  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:  uffin:  :rofl: :rofl: :happysad: :happysad: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Aug 15 2007, 05:06 PM~8562818
> *Kandy Shop Customs and ACC(Alex Carnations Customs) :biggrin:    :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

hey dawg put some show pics in my topic please


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

waz sup??? :dunno:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROPHECY C.C.CEO_@Aug 16 2007, 12:47 AM~8565779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 15 2007, 10:04 PM~8565024
> *waz sup??? :dunno:
> *


the sky   :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LilBoyBlue (Jul 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Aug 17 2007, 04:54 PM~8579321
> *the sky     :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


smatazz :buttkick: :buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LilBoyBlue_@Aug 20 2007, 02:40 PM~8597694
> *
> smatazz  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :biggrin:
> *


you started it


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 73monte (Mar 11, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Pics from the Austin Show :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Pics from the Las Vegas Super Show :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Pics from the Los Magnificos Show Houston :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

All n All it was a great year for build. The Playboy Bike took first at every it attended LRM HOUSTON, AUSTIN SHOW, FREDDRICKSBURG,LRM LOS VEGAS SUPER SHOW, AND LOS MAG HOUSTON :biggrin: O and the online lil bike show  Big thanks goes out to Alex, Mona, Big Rick whom helped me get to all the shows. My KOP fam for the sopport! Henry's custom, John of Kandy Shop, Neil of BoneCollectors. and everybody that was apart of the build. This was my first year buildin a custom bike so i thank i did good. I'm thankin of doin one more project for maybe 08 or 09. but i ready to bust out my 85 cut project thats been on hold for some time now. so u lil'er stay tuned


----------



## impala_ss_in_atx (May 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2007, 12:40 PM~9191196
> *All n All it was a great year for build. The Playboy Bike took first at every it attended LRM HOUSTON, AUSTIN SHOW, FREDDRICKSBURG,LRM LOS VEGAS SUPER SHOW, AND LOS MAG HOUSTON :biggrin:  O and the online lil bike show   Big thanks goes out to Alex, Mona, Big Rick whom helped me get to all the shows. My KOP fam for the sopport! Henry's custom, John of Kandy Shop, Neil of BoneCollectors. and everybody that was apart of the build. This was my first year buildin a custom bike so i thank i did good. I'm thankin of doin one more project for maybe 08 or 09. but i ready to bust out my 85 cut project thats been on hold for some time now. so u lil'er stay tuned
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2007, 01:40 PM~9191196
> *All n All it was a great year for build. The Playboy Bike took first at every it attended LRM HOUSTON, AUSTIN SHOW, FREDDRICKSBURG,LRM LOS VEGAS SUPER SHOW, AND LOS MAG HOUSTON :biggrin:  O and the online lil bike show   Big thanks goes out to Alex, Mona, Big Rick whom helped me get to all the shows. My KOP fam for the sopport! Henry's custom, John of Kandy Shop, Neil of BoneCollectors. and everybody that was apart of the build. This was my first year buildin a custom bike so i thank i did good. I'm thankin of doin one more project for maybe 08 or 09. but i ready to bust out my 85 cut project thats been on hold for some time now. so u lil'er stay tuned
> *


----------



## 84 BLAZER (Dec 20, 2006)

clean!!


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84 BLAZER_@Nov 9 2007, 09:40 PM~9194316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie!


----------



## lowbike1 (Oct 23, 2007)

those handlebars are $$$!!!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 9 2007, 12:40 PM~9191196
> *All n All it was a great year for build. The Playboy Bike took first at every it attended LRM HOUSTON, AUSTIN SHOW, FREDDRICKSBURG,LRM LOS VEGAS SUPER SHOW, AND LOS MAG HOUSTON :biggrin:  O and the online lil bike show   Big thanks goes out to Alex, Mona, Big Rick whom helped me get to all the shows. My KOP fam for the sopport! Henry's custom, John of Kandy Shop, Neil of BoneCollectors. and everybody that was apart of the build. This was my first year buildin a custom bike so i thank i did good. I'm thankin of doin one more project for maybe 08 or 09. but i ready to bust out my 85 cut project thats been on hold for some time now. so u lil'er stay tuned
> *


somebody failed english when they where in school


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

always good to see that someone is bringing the 24"-26" class out more.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowbike1_@Nov 10 2007, 01:33 PM~9197743
> *those handlebars are $$$!!!
> *


hit up bone colletor for custom parts :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Nov 10 2007, 04:52 PM~9198705
> *always good to see that someone is bringing the 24"-26" class out more.
> *


i'm to big for a 20'' to ride. but u sould see more comin out from me in the next year are two


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 10 2007, 04:25 PM~9198633
> *somebody failed english when  they where in school
> *


que?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Damn i have not been on my post in a while :0


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

O 2008 the Playboy 24''
1st Place Los Magificos 24'' Class!
2nd Place Wego World Tour Bike Champ!
13 1st Place Wego World Tour 24'' Class Show Sweep!
AND Undefeated 24'' TEXAS CHAMP! :biggrin:


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 28 2008, 12:27 PM~12281555
> *O 2008 the Playboy 24''
> 1st Place Los Magificos 24'' Class!
> 2nd Place Wego World Tour Bike Champ!
> ...


congrats!

:biggrin:


----------



## fatdaddylv (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 28 2008, 12:27 PM~12281555
> *O 2008 the Playboy 24''
> 1st Place Los Magificos 24'' Class!
> 2nd Place Wego World Tour Bike Champ!
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 28 2008, 11:27 AM~12281555
> *O 2008 the Playboy 24''
> 1st Place Los Magificos 24'' Class!
> 2nd Place Wego World Tour Bike Champ!
> ...


you know how we do it


----------



## atx_ryda (Dec 31, 2008)

JUST CHECKIN OUT UR BIKE HOMIE :thumbsup: TTT BIKE IS THE SHIT AND WHO EVER CANT SEE THAT IS :loco:


----------

